# Carver Fanmaster



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi all,

I need some help please. My Carver Fanmaster will not work. I have checked all fuses but still looking. I have power to fan. Tried reset button but no luck. thx


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

By "power to fan" do you mean that the fan part of it works ok and actually blows air through the vents? or do you mean that the supply is ok to the fan but it doesn't turn. If it is the latter then it sounds like your fan is u/s.

If the fan is ok but blowing cold air then have you tried running the fire on gas and then using the blown air. If that works ok but it doesn't work when trying to use the 240v heating then either your 240v is missing (fuse, mcb rcd etc) or else the element may have gone.

The fanmaster fan works on 12v whereas the heating side is 240v so you've got two different supplies to consider.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

We have one of these and ours went wrong, the fan worked and the heater worked on gas but not on 240v. It turned out to be the main electronic board inside the fire. Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi philoaks thx for reply i have power to fan but fan will not come on + i have no power on controller operation rcd ok 
thx dave


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi chris thx for reply how much 4 board


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Dave
I think it was around the £60 to £75 + fitting I think about 2/3 hours I may be wrong but about. Chris


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

thx chris £ 75 o/h just gave me kiss of live


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Dave, it sounds like your fault is different to Chris's. His fan was working ok but just wouldn't heat on 240v. Your fan isn't working at all so I wouldn't think it terms of the control board....yet!

When you say you have power to the fan, have you actually checked the input to the fan with a meter. If you've got 12v going into the fan but it's not turning then I would be pretty confident in saying the fan was u/s. If there is no 12v going in then you have a supply or control fault.

This link will take you to a site that specialises in Carver repairs, they also have online manuals so may be able to help http://www.arcsystems.biz/

Good luck,

Phil


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

thx phil will try


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

igglepiggle said:


> Snipped :~ + i have no power on controller operation rcd ok
> thx dave


Hi Dave

What exactly do you mean by that...do you mean that the Fanmaster wall controller does not show any lights when you select "on"? If so it may be that you do not actually have a 12v supply to the fanmaster..... maybe a fuse somewhere or a bad connection.

Just out of interest; I have also had a Fanmaster PC control board failure that stopped the heater elements from coming on but the 12v fan still worked ok so we managed with gas for a while. That was three years ago ..the board was about £35 and I fitted it myself. Apparently the early ones were prone to fail and the new PC board is modified not to fail ( it does need a bit of know how to fit one :wink: )

Mike

Mike


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi mike thx for reply. as u say no 12v so have 2 look for fuse any idea where


thx dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

No sorry no idea where to look but there must be a box with the 240 supply and the 12v fuses and controls some where.


Mike


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi all thanks for all replys to carver fan not working 
it was lose connection on 12v side


----------



## eaj (Jun 11, 2008)

Its your control board £ 65 and fit it yourself ....easy peasy


----------

